# red jet 4



## panasonic (Jan 24, 2008)

i was surprise to see red jet 4 on the marchwood slipway this morning.
i saw she was at marchwood yesterday pm on the ais, she was in service yesterday morning.
i believe this is the second time this year that she had been at husband slipway at marchwood.
do anyone knows the reason why she at marchwood.


----------



## B Wales (Jan 25, 2009)

panasonic said:


> believe this is the second time this year that she had been at husband slipway at marchwood.
> do anyone knows the reason why she at marchwood.


I understand it was a urgent slipping as damage has been caused on the Starboard Water Jet and they are waiting repairs.


----------

